# My Chickens are a hoot



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

My son-in-law was helping me out today by doing a very thorough cleaning of the pen and coop, (bless his heart) and I went out to take the chicks some noodles for a treat. I noticed the pen door was wide open and was scared that they all had gotten out. Not to worry I guess because when I got up to where I could see them they were all standing on the inside looking out but would not cross the wood on the ground (frame of the door). I even tried to get them to come out for their treat and Leo (the roo) would not let them out. I went in and they were all excited about their treat and dug right in. Just couldn't believe that Leo stood guard and made sure they all stayed in.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww, love reading these kinda stories. He's definitely the "leader of the pack" lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How funny!


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

And welcome to Chickens Anonymous....we are all hooked....


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

What a cute story! Thanks for sharing it! Yes we are all hooked on chickens! Some might think we're crazy, but I say yes, crazy for chickens! I sure love the little fellas! I think chicken all day long!


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

How can you say we are hooked on chickens? Just because I spend a lot of time sitting in the yard surrounded by chickens,with chickens sitting in my lap and on my shoulders. I can quit anytime I want.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a victimless crime.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I've said it before, Only chicken people understand chicken people.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So many people I know get a kick out of the term chicken people. It's funny to watch them laugh about us.


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

oh how i love these kind of post. I am a huge chicken lover myself. I look forward to spring time so I can spend more time with my girls.


----------

